# Chasing brookies and browns



## B.Jarvinen

Curt said:


> View attachment 573013


Was that from a segment open to the Great Lakes? 

I sometimes think those really really blue Brookies may have ‘coasted’ in. Can’t wait to continue some research on that idea, soon. 

You should be able to get a Master Angler patch for that one.


----------



## Big Medicine

B.Jarvinen said:


> Was that from a segment open to the Great Lakes?
> 
> I sometimes think those really really blue Brookies may have ‘coasted’ in. Can’t wait to continue some research on that idea, soon.
> 
> You should be able to get a Master Angler patch for that one.


Yes it's open to the great lakes. I wish I had the chance to measure it before it flopped back into the river. I'm back up here for the weekend and planning a float tube trip for tomorrow.


----------



## here2

Two spring ago right after I snapped a fly rod on a twig , I grabbed spinning outfit and landed an 18” brookie. Figured the River felt bad missed The trip this year due to the plague have fun up there


Tony


----------



## Grinnell

here2 said:


> Two spring ago right after I snapped a fly rod on a twig , I grabbed spinning outfit and landed an 18” brookie. Figured the River felt bad missed The trip this year due to the plague have fun up there
> 
> 
> Tony


Thanks big medicine. Great posts always great pix too. Wonder what your preferred stream trout set up is? I fish ultralight almost exclusively except out on the big water. Just wondering your favorite rod reel line etc. thanks


----------



## Big Medicine

Grinnell said:


> Thanks big medicine. Great posts always great pix too. Wonder what your preferred stream trout set up is? I fish ultralight almost exclusively except out on the big water. Just wondering your favorite rod reel line etc. thanks


Thanks Grinnell- for smaller creeks I use a 4 1/2 ft st croix rod and bigger rivers I use a 5 1/2 ft rod- 6-8 lb mono and braided line with rapalas when I'm looking for big browns. I've always used shimano reels but I bought a Penn reel a few years ago and really like it. I started making my own spinners a few years ago and make them on a thicker wire so they won't bend like store bought spinners.


----------



## Spinner Streamer

Brookies are the BEST! I just got back from up north, caught some nice ones! Landed an early steelie too. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Medicine

Spinner Streamer said:


> Brookies are the BEST! I just got back from up north, caught some nice ones! Landed an early steelie too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice brookie- I love the colors on that fish


----------



## Spinner Streamer

Big Medicine said:


> Nice brookie- I love the colors on that fish


Thanks man! Wonderful colors for sure. I got another, a bit smaller, that had the perfect Brookie colors. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Medicine

Spinner Streamer said:


> Thanks man! Wonderful colors for sure. I got another, a bit smaller, that had the perfect Brookie colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I wish I could get back out before the season ends but it's not looking good. Thanks for sharing those pics. Awesome fish


----------



## Kisutch

That other fish is a Pink. Many around this year.


----------



## Spinner Streamer

Kisutch said:


> That other fish is a Pink. Many around this year.


Pink???


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Benzie Rover

Spinner Streamer said:


> Pink???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It's a pink salmon. There's a bunch this year and they are fairly aggressive when they first come into the river.


----------



## Spinner Streamer

Benzie Rover said:


> It's a pink salmon. There's a bunch this year and they are fairly aggressive when they first come into the river.


Really? I was sure it was an early steelie, rainbow of some sort. Admittedly I can’t seem to tell the difference! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hhlhoward

It's a pink! Awesome smoked!


----------



## Spinner Streamer

hhlhoward said:


> It's a pink! Awesome smoked!


How does one tell the difference between pink and steelhead? It didn’t have a pointed nose, very rounded like a trout. Didn’t realize how close a pink and rainbow looked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Spinner Streamer

Past fish I caught, always called this a steelhead too. Steelie or pink???











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hhlhoward

The first one is a pink and the second one is a steelhead. I'll be in the Soo tomorrow if you want to come up and catch some pinks. You can really tell by the spots on the tail on a pink.
















Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gordon Casey

hhlhoward said:


> The first one is a pink and the second one is a steelhead. I'll be in the Soo tomorrow if you want to come up and catch some pinks. You can really tell by the spots on the tail on a pink.
> View attachment 580199
> View attachment 580201
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This time of year the pinks really transform. white vertical streaks from the belly up, greenish coloration. The males get humps. Normal coloration in the summer is silver and can look similar to coho.


----------



## Bob Baars

I'm just curious what time of year those fish were caught. Our group has been going up in late July had 2 great years than the last 2 years have not been near as good. Trying to find a better time of year. Thanks!


----------



## hhlhoward

Bob Baars said:


> I'm just curious what time of year those fish were caught. Our group has been going up in late July had 2 great years than the last 2 years have not been near as good. Trying to find a better time of year. Thanks!


If you're talking about pinks, I was told around end of August through September. We started catching them labor day weekend and really got into them middle of September.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

